# New Tractor Rig Photo-Normand Inv/ Metal Pless blade



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Attached is a photo of the Ag Tractor with snow add-ons for light commercial work as mentioned in my last thread on Ag Tractors. Tractor build is in process at local Deere shed. Metal Pless Agrimaxx HD 9-15 blade with frame mount and rear Normand 280Inv blower. Tractor is a Deere 5115M. More pics to follow if anyone is interested. The Frame mount is very clean for the blade. Hydraulics still need work on the rear blower.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=117583&stc=1&d=1353301407


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks SWEET!!!

Here is a quick video showing hose routing. If your backblade is hydraulic then you will need one more set routed also.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Steve, I'll forward the vid to the dealer. Your setup looks clean and well though out. I think the previous unit they set up they changed the direction of the feeds on the rotation cylinder to make it work.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I believe they are using one of three rear remotes for the front blade hyd feed. So I have two left for blower use. The blower chute rotation will come off the third function on the triple mids activated on the scv joystick buttons. Does that sound right? Unless I add a diverter to a rear remote that is the only way I think it can work it. I would still be able to run my loader with out the blade on the front and keep the rear blower functional which works for me with this setup.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

If you have 3 rears, why not just run the blower completely off those? And run the front plow blade off the mids?


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

For one, constant flow is available as a detent on the rear. I'm not sure if there is any difference flow rate wise from rear to mid except the rear is meant to be high usage and the mids intermittent. The first bank being the coolest to run on Deere's deluxe triple rear. 

As an aside, I really like the view with the loader off. Thats a lot of metal that I won't have to swing around and the footprint is more compact as a result. I'll try to get some better pictures soon. Deere out of hose clips to make up Hydraulic runs. So another wasted couple of days it would seem. Other than that they are being pretty good detail wise IMO. I was unhappy that the backup alarm kit did not include a toggle off switch. They searched out the correct horn toggle and are splicing it in tomorrow. So I appreciate that and so will the Condo's I do at 3am.


----------



## 04FordF250 (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice tractor. I would like to see the front frame mount to tractor, closer if you get a chance.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I have this one but it is a bit dark and not the best angle. I'll take some more in a day or two.
It doesn't show the connection or the frame too well. We were able to retain the hood guard by removing a center cross member, which was cool, and the piston fit's neatly under. Ground clearance to frame is better than I thought at around 12" or so. Top link or piston release and 2 quick pins release blade from the frame. Bottom lift piston connection is not connected in photo and may not be for a couple of days.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=117618&stc=1&d=1353377412


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks JD Dave. Maybe a little small by Canadian standards. Trying to sort out the elect over hydraulic joystick setup now. It came with a 3 solenoid system/ 3 button joystick, for a 4 function system. I never knew it was not a full functioning joystick control until the setup guy started asking questions. 

I'm now trying to make a swap for the "optional" full 4 function joystick control and 4 bank diverter block. I guess what I have is standard up where you are. Here in Metro Boston, I doubt anyone would look at it without the independent electronic features unless they ran it off the scv joystick with an extra diverter fully manual oil control. 4 pair of hoses is a lot though.

A bit frustrated as time is not on my side and Thanksgiving Holiday will bring everything to a stop.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That's a sharp looking set up, Deere guy...
Will you take off the plow while using the blower?


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

If I had a bunch of drives to do I would but I have no plans to with the commercials I have this season. I'm not sure what the offset for the wing is in relation to the tractor width yet. I will have to angle the blade and see how close I can get to, say a wall with the 92" blower with the blade on.

I do imagine I will use the loader with bucket to push back piles while the blower on. I am excited to try out the capabilities of the blower with regard to cutting back encroaching banks. This is a trial year. Ya, pretty expensive trial but once I figure what the equipment is capable of I will be more in a position to make a business plan for next year. I want to take on a street of drives just so as to gain that blower experience. Not sure what will happen this year though.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Thumbs Up That is a beautiful setup. Look forward hearing how it works out for you.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you use the loader with the plow harness still on the tractor?


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Triple L, yes, and so that was a huge selling point. I'll get a photo on here at some point of the loader and bucket on while the frame and lift are still attached. Of course, I haven't seen it work but there seems to be enough space. The new H series loaders put the bucket out further than the old style I'm told so that will help a bit too. They will mount a set of disconnects on the lift frame so I don't have to mess with the set of hoses all the way to the back.

The only down side is that the frame goes to the rear drawbar frame with one pin and as such the tow bar that would hold a pintle or ball hitch can not be used. If I needed to tow anything, I would have to buy a 3ph style frame with ball or pintle connection. Frame is not too bad to take off. Putting it back on may be a chore.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

That's sweet! With a HLA horst parallel lift you can't use the loader with is a major downfall...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Yup, looked at those. Price is a bit more for the Metal Pless depending on controls. But, if you want versatility, then it narrows your options pretty quick.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

One more of the frame to blade connection and the Normand inverted

snowblowerhttp://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=117812&stc=1&d=1353711752


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=117813&stc=1&d=1353711855


----------



## Trites (Nov 23, 2012)

deereguy just wondering how you made out with that tractor. did you try stacking with the loader arms? I am looking at buying the same type of setup but worried i wont be able to stack very high with a tractor compared to a loader.


----------



## Trites (Nov 23, 2012)

oh and one more thing. how high can you stack with the frame mount metal pless box compared to say a truck and plow? i have scene different setups for frame mounts and some look like they can stack about 4' or more but some only come off the ground maybe 16". any info would be appreciated.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a very nice rig .

I have similar blade on a baby loader and it works great.

Have same blower, very HD and works well.

You must be like a kid in a candy store.

Where are your in action snow pics ?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Those blades work awesome. I have a little older 8-14ft team storm on a 5603 and it works awesome. No blower on the back but a ebling.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

We have missed all the big snow here. Just a bunch of 4" storms so I don't feel like I've really been able to test this setup. I have logged around 18-20 hrs running her. So not comfortable yet on a few levels. Feeling like I bit off a lot and my pile of gold is just sitting there. I have all flat rate seasonals but still. 

The Normand has worked well with the wet snow we have gotten. I really would like to test it with 20" of dry stuff though. 

The Metal pless has a lot larger learning curve. I have a few issues that I am trying to work out. First is the float mode. I have the control stick that is all electronic not the 4 button one where you direct flow via a remote lever and press a button at the same time for a response. 

With mine, you engage the remote lever and let the fluid circulate and press the 10 button joystick to divert flow and engage an action. It works pretty good except when you press a side button to float it dissallows all other action. So if you have terrain that goes up and down and need the lift cal to float and decide to windrow in another direction you are out of luck. You first have to disengage the float which takes a few seconds and then deal with the terrain contours manually with the lift button if the grade is changing and also angle etc. There is a mechanical float build in via a slotted hole that the lift pin is captured in. It allows some minimal vertical float. I would probably like another inch of play which probably translates to another 3- 4 inches at the blade. So there is a potential remedy for my personal issue with the system. I would lose the same amount in lift height for stacking though. 

I can stack about as high or a little higher than my fisher v plow. I have not run it off my loader arms so I can't comment on that. I would need to invest in a global hookup for that to happen. Not sure how the hydraulics would work for that either. 

One issue is the blade feed hyd fitting releasing on my rear remote. Has happened at least once on every storm(4). Not sure if the lift arms are in contact or what. It does get hot as I'm using it like a power beyond and there is a 90 deg right off the remote. I will probably just change it out and see what happens. I have the deluxe triples in the rear with the first bank used per owners manual as a power beyond. Supposed to run cooler.

The build quality of the Blade is excellent and the engineering of the soft trip the box blade wing trip and side to side lateral float terrific. I have 90 units worth of Condo parking all broken up in pods and the only issue is that I have to be real careful not to peel up the blacktop and especially the paved curbs. I always expect a relief to give. Nope...oops..

I do like the compact nature and visibility of the frame mount lift with hydraulics. I am trying to figure out how to retain more weight on my front end so I don't lose steerage when pushing heavy wet snow. When the unit is in true float I still lose some steering so I really need some weights added to the front. There isn't much room left so perhaps the undermount frame could be used or front wheel weights. I just havent had enough seat time to determine exactly what is what.

Because blade down pressure is always looming with the above manual float scenario I realize I will loose steerage at that point no matter what. I really need a different kind of lot to maximize what this will do. Large flat lots are something I have not bid on yet. My current niche is small private 1/2 acre lots with lots of broken up parking. I do have one lot 1.5 acre that is flat and long but broken into rows where all snow goes to one end. I start this one Feb 1st -spring for the next 3 seasons but need to bid on more like it and get some help with the small strip mall type places. 

I will work on getting some action vid. I may try it using my iPhone as that is all I have. I need to find a way to hold it in position in the cab though.

Trites, I'll measure the actual blade height and report back another time. It can be deceiving from the seat just how high it will go.

Oh ya, Black Irish, Every storm feels like Christmas when I first climb in that thing. New Tractor smell, shiny paint, onlookers. It can be hard to enjoy it with the time pressures but I soak it up when I can.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

DeereGuy;1569760 said:


> I am trying to figure out how to retain more weight on my front end so I don't lose steerage when pushing heavy wet snow. When the unit is in true float I still lose some steering so I really need some weights added to the front. There isn't much room left so perhaps the undermount frame could be used or front wheel weights. I just havent had enough seat time to determine exactly what is what.


To help with your light front end, have the front tires filled with chloride (or beet juice to prevent corrosion). You could add wheel weights as well if you need more weight then just loading the tires, but a couple hundred pounds of liquid ballast goes a long way on the front!


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Woodenshoe, yes I was talking to Neige about that same thing a few days ago. That was his suggestion as well. I don't really like the idea of liquid in the front for some reason. I'd rather have removable ballast and I am much more likely to puncture a front than a rear ; sometimes pushing into no man's land. I have beet juice in the rears. I guess I need to test some weight and see how much is needed to improve the situation then make a decision. I realize that in certain storms the wet snow is problematic no matter what and that is what we discussed, and the tire tread options. Some experimenting is in order.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nobody fares well in heavy wet snow.
Hey, its a learning curve and no better person than you the owner to figure it out.
I'm sure things will improve quickly.
Your machine wants to plow a certain way and you'll adapt quickly to her needs.


----------

